# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Fahrgemeinschaft zur Bikemesse gesucht!

## zwo2

Hi!
Ich suche jemand, der mich am 31. August mit nach Friedrichshafen zur Bikemesse nehmen kann. Ich habe selbst kein Auto beteilige mich dann aber am Sprit (Auto)! Würde nämlich gerne hin und alleine ist nicht so interessant!

----------


## zwo2

Was ich ganz vergessen habe:Ich komme aus Wiesbaden!

----------

